# My First Vintage Omega



## Trumpton (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all.

Had to post as ive just purchased my first Omega.

A 1968 constellation with cal 564. i'm so chuffed with it can't stop checking the time.

Of cause the wife does not appreciate its simple beauty and craftmanship that lies inside the case.

I am now smitten and in search of my next collectable.

Have I got the bug.....OOOOOH Yessssss.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

That's a beauty. It almost has a Seventies style to it but benefits from having a Sixties 564 movement.

Don't try and explain any of this to the 710. It's like trying to explain the benefits of an overhead camshaft i.e...... not on X Factor or Strictly Come Jungle.....does not compute.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very classy indeed! :thumbsup: Your next purchase should be a bigger wallet...eh eh.


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Lovely looking dial & watch - birth year for me aswell 68 ! enjoy...Neil


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Now I'm jealous :wub:


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Omega. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Trumpton said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Had to post as ive just purchased my first Omega.
> 
> ...


My 90 year old dad gave me this:-


----------



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Omega constelation is one i am after, the 2 watches pictured are VERY nice!!


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

:wub:


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

very nice watch indeed, classical elegance with great usability.


----------

